# Keleti-tenger



## AndrasBP

Sziasztok!

Én értem, hogy a Nők Lapja nem National Geographic, de kiakadtam azon, hogy egy német tengerpartokról szóló kétoldalas cikkben végig Keleti-tengert emlegetnek Balti-tenger helyett. Nyilván németül Ostsee (svédül és dánul is), és a tükörfordítás korábban magyarul is használatos volt, de szerintem ma már egyértelműen Balti-tenger a neve.
Közületek bárki hallotta egyáltalán a Keleti-tenger elnevezést?


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem (sajnos) rémlik, de már kezdem magam kényelmetlenül érezni amiatt, hogy annyi minden hallatszik rosszul (amióta itthon vagyok)... Viszont az "én időmben" ('87 előtt) is Balti-tenger név alatt futott jórészt (már gyakorlott írni és olvasni tudó emberek körében, mert a többiek nem emlegették).


----------



## franknagy

Nem új jelenség a német Ostsee tükörfordítása.


----------



## arlett

Igen, abszolút használt a Keleti-tenger. Az Európa természetföldrajza c. tankönyvemben (egyetemi szint) is ez az elnevezés szerepel.


----------



## AndrasBP

Hát jó. Nekem azért furcsa, szerintem sokkal kevesebben tudnák elhelyezni a térképen ilyen névvel. Megkérdezhetem, hogy mikori kiadású a tankönyv?


----------



## arlett

kb. 2010-es, szóval abszolút új.


----------



## Encolpius

AndrasBP said:


> ... Közületek bárki hallotta egyáltalán a Keleti-tenger elnevezést?



Ha a Legyen ön is milliomosban ez lenne a kérdes, azt tippelném, valahol Japánnál van ez a tenger.


----------



## franknagy

Az, hogy mi van keleten, a néző lakhelyének földrajzi hosszúságától függ.
Ami ugyebár nekünk Közel-Kelet, az egy angolnak Middle East, azaz Közép-Kelet.
Egy japánnak pedig görcs tudja, milyen fokozatú Nyugat.
És ugyanarról a 4000 éves tűzfészekről beszél minden nyelv, Jeruzsálemről és a környező országokról.

Az Ostsee=Keleti Tenger kifejezés szülőhelye nyilván Németország nyugati része, a Rajna vidéke, vagy Hamburg, esetleg Bréma.


----------

